# Low Suction/ Low Head



## Wtrskijumper (Feb 14, 2013)

Have a Bryant HP unit that is pulling itself down to almost a 5 psig both on the Head side along with the suction side. At this time low pressure cut out shuts unit off. Not sure where to Go!!!!


----------



## jps519 (Feb 12, 2013)

More info needed.


----------



## Wtrskijumper (Feb 14, 2013)

*Low Suction/Low Head*

Hey JPS, Thank you for your interest in trying to help me with this problem, but I have traced it to a bad TXV on the indoor coil. AGAIN THANKS !!!!!


----------

